# what is the worst training mistake you have made?



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Worst training mistake you have made? 

Ill start..

Over training and moving to quickly. 

Did this with my first DS. Probably a low quality dog anyway but I did way to much way to much way to fast. 

He is now a running partner for my mom. He puts in a good 40 miles a week on the trails around the Buffalo River in Arkansas.


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Wonder if he would have turned out better had I know a little more?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

teaching dog to bark (at me) when she HAS to go outside. =;

the dog loves to bark, and loves to go outside, so it quickly became a way of letting me know she WANTS to go outside, she also likes to get fairly "active" during barking..jumping and other underisable unmentionables.

got creeped out from dog sitting and staring at me, staring is better than her trying to "activate me" at will...lol thought it would be a great idea to just have her bark. it was NOT a great idea, not with this particular dog anyhow...lol...have done it before with other dogs, and it worked out fine..


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Go the bell route. As long as you don't have a conditioned liar like the mastiff is it works nicely.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Um, worst training mistake... Well, I've not worked with enough dogs or in a capacity to offer anything meaningful or of value. But on some level my answer would be that it depends on the dog. My worst mistake with one might never be an issue with another.

I don't like doing things that negatively impact my relationship with the dog. I don't mean giving the dog corrections but doing something stupid like not being in the right frame of mind when I work with dog. Then I'm not mindful of my actions or just not as present as I need to be which sets the training back through inconsistency and confusion. Worst case, being pissed off or distracted by something, which then leads to intolerance for bad behavior and then creates an unwarranted reaction.

I've felt pressure to make progress that I either wasn't ready for (like I didn't know what I was doing and really couldn't pull it off correctly) or because while I maintain active membership in a club my ability to train the dog at home or with the club has been very limited this past year. That pressure, if I give into it, can lead to the situation I described above. I've had to come to terms with the fact that no training is better than bad training.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

can't tell you the worst one. dog had to be put down. here's # 2 . taught my dog to go in the fridge and get me stuff. he got himself 2 chickens and a steak. the dog was only 45lbs. couldn't get up to move when I got home.


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

^ bahhahahahaha


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Go the bell route. As long as you don't have a conditioned liar like the mastiff is it works nicely.


I tried that one, the GF didnt go for it...she hates bells and is easily irritated.put the kobash on that one too soon...lol although she doesnt like barking dogs either LOL..

the dog IS a liar..for sure


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> I tried that one, the GF didnt go for it...she hates bells and is easily irritated.put the kobash on that one too soon...lol although she doesnt like barking dogs either LOL..
> 
> the dog IS a liar..for sure


It's not what you might think. It hangs from a rope that has a large knot in the end which acts like a weight. The rope loops around the door knob and a small bell is affixed to that loop. The weight keeps it from ringing more than once so all you typically hear is a faint ding. They learn by pawing it but both transitioned on their own to tapping bell or rope their their nose. I mention that because I was originally concerned about them pawing at the door.

Dave hates puppies, your girl friend hates bells... I wonder if we have any ballon or flower haters here? Maybe a baby hater or two?


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> It's not what you might think. It hangs from a rope that has a large knot in the end which acts like a weight. The rope loops around the door knob and a small bell is affixed to that loop. The weight keeps it from ringing more than once so all you typically hear is a faint ding. They learn by pawing it but both transitioned on their own to tapping bell or rope their their nose. I mention that because I was originally concerned about them pawing at the door.
> 
> Dave hates puppies, your girl friend hates bells... I wonder if we have any ballon or flower haters here? Maybe a baby hater or two?


I love other peoples puppies. Flowers and other peoples babies are cool. If the flowers are in a garden with a corner I have to weed whack around, then I don't like them either. I like a nice liriope grass with curved corners so the mower can get under the over hanging grass border without stopping and starting.

Training mistakes....There are a couple. most of mine come from:

Not following the no more one more rule that my aussie teacher taught me. 

Training with emotion instead of stopping and starting when I am calm (angry and happy both can ruin my training).


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"Training with emotion instead of stopping and starting when I am calm (angry and happy both can ruin my training)."


#1 for me!
Either one can do nothing but confuse a dog.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> It's not what you might think. It hangs from a rope that has a large knot in the end which acts like a weight. The rope loops around the door knob and a small bell is affixed to that loop. The weight keeps it from ringing more than once so all you typically hear is a faint ding. They learn by pawing it but both transitioned on their own to tapping bell or rope their their nose. I mention that because I was originally concerned about them pawing at the door.
> 
> Dave hates puppies, your girl friend hates bells... I wonder if we have any ballon or flower haters here? Maybe a baby hater or two?


 I used bells before, I could not sell her on it, never even got one, just mentioned it..

She has some weird issues with noises in general. Just today she told me she was annoying HERSELF...lol....

no biggie for me, she has since conceded that the dog barking is more annoying than a bell could be. I secretly chuckle inside, because it is an annoying noise that I am NOT making..


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> I used bells before, I could not sell her on it, never even got one, just mentioned it..
> 
> She has some weird issues with noises in general. Just today she told me she was annoying HERSELF...lol....
> 
> no biggie for me, she has since conceded that the dog barking is more annoying than a bell could be. I secretly chuckle inside, because it is an annoying noise that I am NOT making..


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Misophonia


Tell her to try listening to music with headphones if she starts feeling like this. It's nice knowing it has a name.


----------



## Jami Craig (Jul 5, 2010)

The worst is probably trying to train after a bad day....


the most awkward is the mismark (I MISMARKED with the clicker once....ONCE! I hate smart dogs....) that makes it so my cattle dog will steal any cash he finds....right out of pockets and purses if you're not paying attention....and he'll actively search for cash...and he'll bring it right to my feet...as though I asked him to do it....


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Dave, you can be so helpful about stuff like this whereas I tend to be compelled to be an annoying shit about something. When I read that about Joby's girlfriend I envisioned myself scheduling a visit and then arriving with a large bear bell on my key chain and then have a bunch of little bells sewed all over my clothes. I might even hid a few bells in a purse which I wouldn't normally carry. Then I would express an equally odd issue like getting overly enthusiastic about something and jump up and down excitedly or randomly do jumping jacks so they all jingle and make noise.

See, this visit would be something we set up to pretend it was so he could check out the snipe. She'd have a cute little pink harness on with all these neat bells on it. Then I'd sheepishly smile and say, I've got this thing with bells. I just love them!

Well, alright I can relate to that I guess. I dated two guys who had this problem and it was a problem. They were pricks about it too. Still that doesn't prevent me from getting the urge to annoy the shit out of someone with these odd issues. Not saying I would, but thinking about it is a little bit amusing.

I guess if I acted upon that urge it might turn into a training mistake.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Dave, you can be so helpful about stuff like this whereas I tend to be compelled to be an annoying shit about something. When I read that about Joby's girlfriend I envisioned myself scheduling a visit and then arriving with a large bear bell on my key chain and then have a bunch of little bells sewed all over my clothes. I might even hid a few bells in a purse which I wouldn't normally carry. Then I would express an equally odd issue like getting overly enthusiastic about something and jump up and down excitedly or randomly do jumping jacks so they all jingle and make noise.
> 
> See, this visit would be something we set up to pretend it was so he could check out the snipe. She'd have a cute little pink harness on with all these neat bells on it. Then I'd sheepishly smile and say, I've got this thing with bells. I just love them!
> 
> ...


You were operantly conditioned to be mean about the noise thing. you cant help it now, as described in your writings. You will have to spend significant time that you could spend elsewhere to decondition this behavior. Because there is no value to you to not be mean to Joby (IE his life is worse if you make bell noises around his honey) unless he offers you money or something else of value to you will keep doing it. Not sure what he could with hold that would be of value to you. He could however set up training to where you never enter the picture.

In your case though, it seems like: Your two beau's that were pricks about this undoubtedly did something to increase the behavior by rewarding you with their being pricks. You liked the negative attention and actually found joy in their unhappiness, because they were pricks. Or, they decreased your good behavior with their negavity. IE you were in a good mood, and they were pricks for noise. So they decreased your good mood, which led to your mean ness to them, by virtue of you being in proximity to them being pissed.

They failed to understand how you learn, and that you are defensive and actually enjoyed the fight. Also that the negativity they brought on you decreased your being nice which is a by product of the mean ness of making noises in the first place. 

Very sorry you had to go through this. Pricks...


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah Dave, teenagers don't necessarily relate all that well to each other in adult type relationships.

Concerning this thing with Joby and his girl though, I was ****ing around with both of you and it appears I have been schooled by you on why that's not a good idea. Noted. 

Frankly, what you wrote made me feel kinda creepy. But if you actually believed what I wrote as being truth, then I can see why you responded with that....

Seriously if that's the kind of impression I leave people with when I screw around here, that ain't something I'm going to keep doing. 10-4.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Yeah Dave, teenagers don't necessarily relate all that well to each other in adult type relationships.
> 
> Concerning this thing with Joby and his girl though, I was ****ing around with both of you and it appears I have been schooled by you on why that's not a good idea. Noted.
> 
> ...


 
Oh holy crap I was kidding. Ooops, I went into your prick guy category!!!! You just corrected me also using positive punishment in the form of your written correction. I may not change much, but I certainly didn't want to offend you with my comment.

My written word leaves a lot to be desired apparently. please keep screwing around.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Dave, it's all good. I think you were right about something, which I needed to be reminded of. Perception becomes reality whether or not based upon truth. The possibility exists that what I wrote may have been perceived similarly by others. 

That is not the type of person I care to project myself to be nor is that the kind of behavior I typically align myself with or engage in. Kidding or not, I see this as a possibility and need to remember that my words might just define who or what type of person I am perceived to be by others. 

I am not particularly interested in projecting myself as some weirdo freak to others by acting goofy on this forum. As I said, I appreciate the reminder. I respond pretty well when offended, by owning up to my actions and modifying by behavior accordingly. Yes, that offended me but I probably needed to be in order to check myself accordingly.

Good training, no mistakes there. But for the OPs sake I'd like to see the original discussion get back on track. Have a good day.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Attempting to train littermates.

One more time twatishness.

Training in a bad mood (don't do this anymore)


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

J u s t listening to other people.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Haven't lived long enough to say...some mistakes can be fixed with time, others will cost you forever!
Training with someone who doesn't have a clue ordoesn't respect YOUR wishes with YOUR dog could be one. Being new to a venue and "trusting" folks is one many will come up with...

I tell folks to never leave their dog with someone they know nothing about...hoping they will train FLUFFY. When you get the critter back, you've got a whack job!](*,)


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

jami,how much do you want for your cash stealing dog?:lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

_"What is the worst training mistake you have made?"_


Insufficient proofing.

More than once.

I will never say "He KNOWS this command and is flipping me off."

Because it has ALWAYS been me, not the dog. 


Truth. I hope I have left that massive mistake forever in the past.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Assuming because a trainer talked a good game, that they could actually train. Now I'm more "show me your dog"


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Assuming because a trainer talked a good game, that they could actually train. Now I'm more "show me your dog"


That's interesting. What's the connection between that amd the worst training mistake you ever made? Did you follow bad advice given to you by such a person? If so what was it?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Assuming because a trainer talked a good game, that they could actually train. Now I'm more "show me your dog"



+1


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> That's interesting. What's the connection between that amd the worst training mistake you ever made? Did you follow bad advice given to you by such a person? If so what was it?


The worst training mistake I made was training with people that had one way of training (pressure, pressure, pressure and nothing but defense) I had a Dobermann female who this club TD said would never pass a BH. I went to an Ivan Balabanov seminar and he had her biting full mouth and calm in 20 minutes. I left the club and started motivational training. She went on to multiple SchH III's Mondio Brevet etc.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Dave Colborn said:


> Not following the no more one more rule that my aussie teacher taught me.
> 
> Training with emotion instead of stopping and starting when I am calm (angry and happy both can ruin my training).


 
Ughhh did that with my guy way too many times... Why why why I ask. Now a little wiser...a little!!! and my dog won't take me being a bully I tend to try to not do that anymore but I am not perfect!

I wish I knew then what I know now....there would have been less conflict to work through and have to work around! #-o


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Dave Colborn said:


> You were operantly conditioned to be mean about the noise thing. you cant help it now, as described in your writings. You will have to spend significant time that you could spend elsewhere to decondition this behavior. Because there is no value to you to not be mean to Joby (IE his life is worse if you make bell noises around his honey) unless he offers you money or something else of value to you will keep doing it. Not sure what he could with hold that would be of value to you. He could however set up training to where you never enter the picture.
> 
> In your case though, it seems like: Your two beau's that were pricks about this undoubtedly did something to increase the behavior by rewarding you with their being pricks. You liked the negative attention and actually found joy in their unhappiness, because they were pricks. Or, they decreased your good behavior with their negavity. IE you were in a good mood, and they were pricks for noise. So they decreased your good mood, which led to your mean ness to them, by virtue of you being in proximity to them being pissed.
> 
> ...


Damn Dave...you just mind F'ed me with that post!!!! =D>


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> J u s t listening to other people.


Same thing here! I had to learn the hard way that nobody knows my dog better than me.


----------



## Jag Scott (Feb 3, 2013)

Doug Zaga said:


> Damn Dave...you just mind F'ed me with that post!!!! =D>


I had the same thought, LOL! My head was spinning about half way through! :lol:


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Christopher Smith said:


> Same thing here! I had to learn the hard way that nobody knows my dog better than me.


 
Same here. I once let another trainer tell me how the stock would react to my dog. Set up a scenario and it seemed to go well. It backfired. 


T


----------

